# Good Wood Glue Syringes?



## TimeTurnsElastic (May 4, 2015)

I do quite a few repairs involving small fractures and cracks. I’ve used a few different products but usually default to the syringe style applicators with needle tips. There are issues. When I first start to plunge, glue often comes flooding out. And then with all but the widest diameter tips, it can’t handle the thickness and viscosity of titebond. Maybe there isn’t really a way around the latter, seems this style applicator was intended more for CA and super glues. I love my glue bots for general glue ups but wonder if anyone has had good results with wood glue applicators that can get into tight spaces and cracks? Perhaps there isn’t any one magical solution, but I figured it was still worth asking around here! Thanks!


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I buy glue syringes on Ebay. I get them free now..


----------



## B Coll (Nov 2, 2019)

Free all over the streets of San Francisco and NYC


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

I use these. Relatively cheap and are fine enough to put glue on small places. 

Box of 50 Curved Tip 12cc Irrigation Syringes Disposable Dental Utility https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07BJBZK91/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_F2J8WR46F1K9X57ZBMQ6?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## yomanbill (Jul 7, 2020)

I gave up a long time ago trying to use syringes for injecting wood glue. The wood glues that I am familiar with are just too thick and you can't thin them enough to push them through a syringe without reducing their effectiveness. 
If I have a crack that can't be fixed any other way but by injecting glue into it and if there is a place to do so, I usually drill a hole of maybe 1/8" to 1/4" from some direction into the crack. I then put glue into the hole and put pressure on it with a slightly undersized dowel. I'll tap it with a hammer or press it with a clamp if necessary. This will force glue into the crack. If the crack is open along it's length, it may be necessary to seal it with tape or clamp another piece of wood over it in order to force the glue to follow the crack. Once I have the crack filled and clamped shut, I push the dowel into the hole and leave it and cut it off and sand it smooth when the glue dries. 
Another way that sometimes works to to push as much glue into the larger part of the crack as you can and then use fishing line or dental floss to work the glue into the narrower part. Then clamp it shut.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

I recently read a tip where someone used compressed air to blast glue I to a crack. I had never heard that one before, but it sounds like it would work.


----------



## yomanbill (Jul 7, 2020)

Hmm. I'll have to try that the next time I have a crack to fix. I'm guessing that you want to use low pressure and eye protection.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Standard medical syringes don’t work that well for very long. The glue reacts with the olastic and gums it up. You’re good for a while the small 3ml syringes do ok. You can thin titebond.

Try a mini-glue Bot.


----------



## NoThankyou (Mar 21, 2018)

I asked my allergist for the used syringe. I promised to file the point blunt. It is a onetime use item.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Go to an agricultural supply store like Tractor Supply. They have needles of all sizes and shapes. 
I have never used TiteBond glue through a syringe. I used them mare for CA glue and other specialty adhesives. 
If filling is necessary in a crack just pack in some saw dust and a little CA Glue and repeat until crack is filled.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

f Think I got 10 off EBay. I’ve probably had them 15 years..


----------



## pellikan64 (Dec 15, 2021)

yomanbill said:


> Hmm. I'll have to try that the next time I have a crack to fix. I'm guessing that you want to use low pressure and eye protection.


I've done it and yes, use low-ish pressure. I didn't have any problems controlling the amount of pressure needed with a standard blower attachment on my air compressor. You'll want a damp cloth handy, a lot of the glue will spread out from the crack onto your work piece.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I’ve not had much luck using air.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

DrRobert said:


> You can thin titebond.


Which Titebound? How much water, 10% etc?


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

amazon carries blunt tips for syringes
biggest problem is finding less than 100


----------



## PaulM85 (Sep 25, 2021)

Go to a feed store and get syringes for animals and livestock there. Don't get large syringes, get the smaller ones. Smaller 3 to 10 ml produce more pressure quicker and flow better than the large 30 and 60 ml ones. I do use the 30's in my shop with titebond original thinned about 5 to maybe 10 percent on larger projects. Be careful too thin and it looses all strength. Titebond 3 is thinner and goes through syringes easier. I keep a 60 ml syringe to flush out the needle when I'm done and pop it back on, I repair a lot of furniture this way and I reuse needles until they bend or clogg up. 

Paul


----------



## pannagila (6 mo ago)

_Ogre said:


> amazon carries blunt tips for syringes
> biggest problem is finding less than 100
> 
> View attachment 438111


nice


----------

